
Google to use fourth-price auction for places on search engine choice screen - __ka
https://www.android.com/choicescreen/
======
whalabi
> search providers will state the price that they are willing to pay each time
> a user selects them from the choice screen in the given country

So the most profitable search engines will win.

Meaning the search providers most willing to sell their user's personal data.

> Google will send a monthly invoice to search providers and charge only when
> the provider is selected by the user

So the alternative to Google unfairly benefiting it's search engine at the
expense of the competition is Google charging it's competitors to compete
fairly.

It's like if Ford owned most roads in the country, and charged Tesla any time
someone drove on them

(Although, to be fair, Google in this analogy invented the roads and built
them itself - still means the search engine market isn't a fair competition)

------
TheSpiceIsLife
Does this mean selecting Google _at initial setup_ and then changing the
search provider later via settings will avoid the provider having to pay the
fee?

------
enriquto
This seems like a largely irrelevant point, at least compared with the fact
that most android phones come with google apps pre-installed.

